# first responder = πρώτος ανταποκριτής



## stathis (Apr 28, 2009)

Από μαρκετίστικο κείμενο για σειρά φορητών υπολογιστών:
Corporations, educational networks, nonprofits and *first responders*: Different work environments call for different computers, and XYZ laptops have the design and technology options to fit nearly any business.

Σύμφωνα με τη Wikipedia, "first responder is a term used to describe the first medically-trained responder to arrive on scene of an emergency, accident, natural or human-made disaster, or similar event. Such people may be police or other law enforcement, firefighters, emergency medical services, search and rescue volunteers, lifeguards, or lay rescuers."

Κομματάκι δύσκολο να τρέχουν οι διασώστες με το λάπτοπ κάτω από τη μασχάλη. Θα μου πείτε βέβαια ότι οι εγκέφαλοι του μάρκετινγκ είναι ικανοί να πουλήσουν μέχρι και παγάκια σε Εσκιμώους.
Τι λέτε;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 28, 2009)

Γιατί όχι διασώστες; Αφού αυτό είναι. Τώρα, το αν θα πειστούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν τα λάπτοπ της εταιρείας είναι άλλη υπόθεση.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 28, 2009)

Υπηρεσίες άμεσης αντίδρασης;


----------



## stathis (Apr 28, 2009)

Παιδιά, ευχαριστώ αλλά δεν ρωτάω αυτό ακριβώς. Το "διασώστες" είναι πράγματι μια καλή επιλογή, αλλά μου φαίνεται τόσο άσχετο το first responder στη συγκεκριμένη πρόταση που αναρωτιέμαι μήπως εδώ σημαίνει κάτι άλλο που μου διαφεύγει.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 28, 2009)

Δεν νομίζω ότι εννοεί κάτι άλλο. Έχει βάλει μπροστά και το non profits, και μετά λέει για different work environments. Προφανώς προσπαθεί να πουλήσει τα μηχανήματα και για χρήση μέσα στα ασθενοφόρα. Και αφού περιλαμβάνονται στους first responders και τα περιπολικά, πολύ άνετα μπορεί να τους πουλήσει λάπτοπ.
Συμφωνώ με τον Ζαζ για το "υπηρεσίες άμεσης αντίδρασης".


----------



## Zazula (Apr 28, 2009)

Μα, αφού εδώ στόχος είναι να καταδειχθεί το πόσο ευρύ φάσμα διαφορετικών αναγκών καλύπτονται από τον συγκεκριμένο φορητό υπολογιστή, λογική είναι η παράταξη ετερόκλητων εργασιακών περιβαλλόντων.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 28, 2009)

Α, και κάτι υστερογραφικό (πέρα από το αγκρρρ για το ότι με προλαβαίνει διαρκώς η Άλεξ...): Προτίμησα το _υπηρεσία_ (ή _ομάδα_ ή _οργανισμός_ — ό,τι τραβά η ψυχή σου βάλε) κι όχι τα άτομα, για να παραμένει και αυτός ο (τέταρτος) όρος ισότιμος με τους τρεις που προηγούνται (που δεν είναι πρόσωπα).

Έντιτ: Κρίνοντας από εδώ (http://www.google.com/search?q=%22first+responder+team%22&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1), μήπως το _first responder_ είναι ο νέος (γκλάμορους) τρόπος να περιγράψει κανείς τις πάλαι ποτέ _Πρώτες Βοήθειες_;


----------



## crystal (Apr 28, 2009)

> το "διασώστες" είναι πράγματι μια καλή επιλογή, αλλά μου φαίνεται τόσο άσχετο το first responder στη συγκεκριμένη πρόταση που αναρωτιέμαι μήπως εδώ σημαίνει κάτι άλλο που μου διαφεύγει.



Δεν είναι και τόσο άσχετο, φαίνεται πως γενικά χρησιμοποιούν τέτοιες ή παρόμοιες συσκευές. Δες εδώ, για παράδειγμα.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 28, 2009)

Αυτό πάντως χρησιμοποιείται στο Γιου Ες και για τους αστυνομικούς που μεταβαίνουν πρώτοι στη σκηνή του εγκλήματος (είδατε τι κάνει το πολύ CSI; )


----------



## stathis (Apr 28, 2009)

crystal said:


> Δεν είναι και τόσο άσχετο, φαίνεται πως γενικά χρησιμοποιούν τέτοιες ή παρόμοιες συσκευές. Δες εδώ, για παράδειγμα.


Μην το δει μόνο ο Αβραμόπουλος και ζηλέψει...



Zazula said:


> Προτίμησα το _υπηρεσία_ (ή _ομάδα_ ή _οργανισμός_ — ό,τι τραβά η ψυχή σου βάλε) κι όχι τα άτομα, για να παραμένει και αυτός ο (τέταρτος) όρος ισότιμος με τους τρεις που προηγούνται (που δεν είναι πρόσωπα).


Με βρίσκεις σύμφωνο.
Προτίμησα το _υπηρεσίες άμεσης επέμβασης_, που πρότεινε κατ' ιδίαν η ντροπαλή συνάδελφος. ;)
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 28, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω πάντως για την Άμεση _Επέμβαση_ — στην Ελλάδα είναι συνδεδεμένη με το Λιμενικό, τη Στρατονομία και την Αερονομία: http://www.naftemporiki.gr/useful/show.asp?id=1


----------



## SBE (Apr 28, 2009)

Zazula said:


> μήπως το _first responder_ είναι ο νέος (γκλάμορους) τρόπος να περιγράψει κανείς τις πάλαι ποτέ _Πρώτες Βοήθειες_;



Ναι, όπως λέει κι η Βίκι 
είναι δηλαδή οι Πρώτες Βοήθειες, η Άμεση Δράση κι όλα τα σχετικά.


----------



## Mint (Apr 13, 2019)

Πρόσφατα βρήκα το "first responder" να αφορά τους επαγγελματίες που αντιμετωπίζουν πρώτοι το θύμα ενός βιασμού. Ήταν καθαρό ότι επρόκειτο για επαγγελματίες υγείας, γιατρούς και νοσοκόμες. 
Μου φάνηκε καλό και το "επαγγελματίες που βρίσκονται στην πρώτη γραμμή", "επαγγελματίες της πρώτης γραμμής"


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2019)

Προς το παρόν, βάζω στον τίτλο το «πρώτος ανταποκριτής».

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q="πρώτοι+ανταποκριτές"


----------



## gkorf (Apr 14, 2019)

Από τα ευρήματα στο Google φαίνεται ότι οι "πρώτοι ανταποκριτές" είναι καθιερωμένοι στο χώρο, όμως θυμίζουν δημοσιογράφους ανταποκριτές. Κάτι σαν "αρχικοί προστρέχοντες (στο συμβάν)" θα ήταν πιο κατανοητό.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2019)

Ωραίο θα ήταν το «αρχικοί προστρέχοντες» ή «πρώτοι προστρέχοντες», αλλά αυτά πρέπει να τα πει κανείς νωρίς και να δουλέψει για να τα επιβάλει — ιδίως αν έχει να κάνει με ενεργητική μετοχή  .


----------



## Palavra (Apr 15, 2019)

Πρόσφατα ολοκλήρωσα σεμινάριο πρώτων βοηθειών (και πήρα και χαρτί, αμέ!) και εκεί έμαθα ότι κι εμείς οι ερασιτέχνες είμαστε first responders σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος. Οπότε δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση το μεταφραστικό δάνειο, αν και δεν μου αρέσει.


----------



## stathis (Apr 16, 2019)

Μόνο εμένα μου φαίνεται τερατώδες το «πρώτοι ανταποκριτές»; Εξάλλου τα ευρήματα στο Google δεν είναι πολλά, και ένα όχι μικρό μέρος τους φαίνεται να είναι μεταφράσεις (κάποιες πρέπει να είναι μηχανικές μάλιστα).


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2019)

Και αρκετά είναι και σοβαρά τα ευρήματα (π.χ. για site:gr μόνο). Ο όρος δεν είναι τερατώδης — αυτός που ανταποκρίνεται πρώτος σε περιστατικά υψηλού κινδύνου ας λέγεται _πρώτος ανταποκριτής_. Θα πρέπει βέβαια τα λεξικά να προσθέσουν μία ακόμα σημασία στο λήμμα _ανταποκριτής_.

Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, εγώ τον είπα τον όρο 10 φορές μπροστά στον καθρέφτη μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2019)

Κι εγώ ανατριχιάζω με το _*πρώτος ανταποκριτής*_, κυρίως επειδή φαντάζομαι ότι αρχικά θα χρησιμοποιήθηκε το _*πρώτος ανταποκριθείς*_.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 25, 2019)

Ωστόσο, ο «ανταποκριτής» είναι μια μόνιμη ιδιότητα ενός προσώπου - το «ανταποκριθείς», του δόκτορα, ή το «ανταποκρινόμενος» θα ταίριαζαν πολύ καλύτερα στη σημασία του όρου. Και, κατά τη γνώμη μου, το «πρώτος επεμβαίνων» θα ήταν το ιδανικό (αφού παραπέμπει και στην Άμεση Επέμβαση που αναφέρατε παραπάνω).


----------

